# new hatchling



## Aristalochia (Nov 15, 2018)

So I have been incubating some eggs for a few weeks, and I heard some squeaking a couple hours ago, here's what I saw:





Since its the first hatchling he began chirping loudly, calling to locate his siblings(non of whom have hatched yet. So to settle him down I held him and my hands till he fell asleep. He has calmed down now.





After his feathers have dried he went to sleep in my brooder. So far he wakes up every 10 or 20 minutes and starts calling loudly and keeps getting louder till I come see him..very cute but I the other eggs hatch soon, so he isnt so lonely and needy.

Here he is resting.





Gnight baby quail, please let me get some rest too!

Gnight mantid folk


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 15, 2018)

Aww, so cute! That is really cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 15, 2018)

Another fellow hatched this morning, he's all dry fluffy now


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 19, 2018)

@Aristalochia 

They're irresistible!  So cute!


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 20, 2018)

Only one of my button quails hatched:



and here he is dried off and fluffed up





I hear that the saying 'as cute as a button' might originate from this tiny button quail, which certainly would fit


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 20, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Only one of my button quails hatched:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, he/she is adorable! I guess you raise quail? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 20, 2018)

Awww cute fluffy little birds, are you keeping them and raise them?


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah, I am raising them.

Fun facts:

both varieties of these quail begin laying eggs at 6 weeks old

They lay an egg everyday.

They can be kept 4/birds a sq ft(though I prefer to give more) 

It takes 4-5 quail eggs to equal the weight of a large chicken egg

Can be kept indoors or out.

Also chickens are not allowed here. Quail are though. And most importantly, they are cute little birds friendly little birds with pleasent songs.





They are starting to get real feathers growing in, and I can see that I'll have to find a cover for they brooder soon, because by 1.5 weeks they can fly. Although they dont fly well, quail shoot straight up when startled and can hurt themselves or even break their necks on hard lids or screen tops.

I had hoped for more than 25% percent hatch rate, but my eggs were mailed from across the country, and then my incubator was late. I stored the eggs for 2 weeks before my incubator arrived. Up to 10 days is normally okay, so all things considered, this worked well and Im pleased with these little fuzzballs I just need some new button quail eggs so this little dude has some friends his size!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 21, 2018)

Cool facts! That sure is an interesting hobby that I have never heard of before!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 21, 2018)

Baby quail!! Awwww! I am a chicken lover and right now we just have 2 fat ducks. My dad said I had to sell my chickens to get my dog...


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 21, 2018)

@Aristalochia

What will you do with them when they're full-grown?


----------



## Graceface (Nov 21, 2018)

Cute! ❤


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 22, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> What﻿ will ﻿you do with them when they're full-grown?   ﻿


I fear for their life


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 22, 2018)

Super cute tho'!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Super cute tho'!


Agreed!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 24, 2018)

So they are growing pretty fast here are a couple pictures of the same ones from last week.









What I plan to do when they are grown up? 

Eat quail

..eggs for breakfast, and when spring comes probably move them into a green house, where they can run and scratch around for bugs etc. 

Also plan to hatch more, to keep and some to sell.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 24, 2018)

So cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 29, 2018)

These little birds are quite fun and are growing fast!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow! They are growing fast! They are still adorable though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> So they are growing pretty fast here are a couple pictures of the same ones from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good plan. Are they full grown within like 2 months or no?

I had chickens and thought about quail too.


----------



## Aristalochia (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, they do put on a bit more weight after that but not very much.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Okay! Yeah I read somewhere in my studies they grow really quickly compared to a chicken or duck (had both but never quail or giunies)... interesting. They are adorable little things!


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah when raising for meat they usually harvest em at 2 mos old.

Here's one of my flock, I expected fast growth but, it seems a little weird seeing a creature develope so fast. Just over 2 weeks ago this was an egg that weighed 10 grams!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 3, 2018)

Fascinating. Imagine if we grew like that.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 5, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Here's one of my flock, I expected fast growth but, it seems a little weird seeing a creature develope so fast. Just over 2 weeks ago this was an egg that weighed 10 grams!


I can't imagine this bird grows so fast


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 21, 2018)

Here are my quails at 4-5 weeks old. They grow up so fast!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Here are my quails at 4-5 weeks old. They grow up so fast!


Wow. There's the goods.

They look amazing! 

In the blink of an eye....


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 22, 2018)

They are quite entertaining little guys. They are very quiet and make cute purring sounds, but they like to jump real high sometimes and they start bouncing around like popcorn


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> ....they like to jump real high sometimes and they start bouncing around like popcorn


Like our Guinea Pigs.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 31, 2018)

Woohoo, my quails are mature. I just got my first egg! 





and the circle of life continues


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 31, 2018)

If I cry, it'll be your fault.

Go on. Step up to the edge and hold that egg up for the world to behold.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 30, 2019)

So sweet. Pretty colors.


----------

